

Internet population passes one billion - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/23/comscore-internet-population-passes-one-billion-top-15-countries/

======
sam_in_nyc
So that explains all of those "Congratulations! You're our 1,000,000,000th
user! CLICK HERE FOR A FREE IPOD!"

